# Chayote



## Grampa Don (May 22, 2022)

My son brought me a Chayote plant so I stuck it in the garden.  A guy at work gave it to him.  It seems to be doing well.  Chayote is also known as Mexican squash.  I've never had one, so it will be interesting to see what we get.


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2022)

They are available in the local Stator Brother's supermarket.   I live in the High Desert, where battling the low humidity, high winds, heat and hordes of rabbits-squirrels-insects and other varmints make gardening unappealing to me.   I do have a couple fruit trees that show sign of actual fruit, I will attempt to defend that fruit!


----------



## Knight (May 22, 2022)

If you manage to get some there are a lot of recipes for chayote on the internet. They are very mild as far as flavor goes so after cooking to soften, use in salads with herbs is our favorite way to use them.


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

It looks like it is off to a good start. First time I ever heard of a Chayote  plant. I'm positive it would not survive in Minnesota.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 22, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Chayote


In south Louisiana there is a variety we call Mirliton.  They were almost wiped out in Katrina, took an organized effort to find seed plants and bring them back.  Probably similar to yours, but grow under much wetter more humid conditions.  See https://www.mirliton.org/

Also sometimes called Alligator Pears, see https://www.lsuagcenter.com/~/media...1e19d5482e65dc24f45dfa6ae/january 2017pdf.pdf

I know the mirliton is a vine and are always grown so that the fruit hangs in the air.  Not sure about your chayote, might be the same.


RubyK said:


> I'm positive it would not survive in Minnesota.


Not even close!  Most of Louisiana is too cold for them, only grown in the New Orleans area and along the coast.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 22, 2022)

Thanks for the information, @Alligatorob .  The guy who gave it to my son said that it is a vine but it's OK to let it run along the ground.  It's next to a short wire fence that it can grow on.  It will be fun to watch, and maybe we'll even get something to eat from it.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 22, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> The guy who gave it to my son said that it is a vine but it's OK to let it run along the ground.


Might work in California, in Louisiana the mirlitons would rot on the ground.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Might work in California, in Louisiana the mirlitons would rot on the ground.


I don't think we're going to get much more rain here until next Fall.  And, I've got a lot of leaf mulch I can spread on the ground.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2022)

It looks pretty healthy. Good luck with it Don.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 22, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> I don't think we're going to get much more rain here until next Fall. And, I've got a lot of leaf mulch I can spread on the ground.


So long as they are on a dry surface you will probably be ok.  No dry surfaces in the Louisiana outdoors, not for long anyway!


----------



## Grampa Don (May 22, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> So long as they are on a dry surface you will probably be ok.  No dry surfaces in the Louisiana outdoors, not for long anyway!


A dry surface in the summer is something we can pretty well count on here.  Our total rainfall this winter was 6.2 inches.

I've been reading about the Chayote.  It seems you can eat the whole plant including the leaves and root. and people do.  Even the seed is edible.  It reminds me of Li'l Abner's Shmoos.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 18, 2022)

It has blossoms.






It's taking over the yard.  Where will it stop?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2022)

It's beautiful; the leaves and the blossom!


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 1, 2022)

Our first fruit.  Don't know what it tastes like yet.  Each square one inch.  Kind of looks like a Schmoo.


----------



## Chet (Jul 1, 2022)

This reminds me of Barese cucumbers I grew once. It's an Italian heirloom novelty. If you pick it early it's a cucumber or later it's a mellon. I picked early and it had a sweet flesh and seeds were easy to remove. https://www.totallytomato.com/product/T02102/100


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 1, 2022)

I’m interested to know how it tastes and how you prepared it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 1, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Our first fruit.


Doesn't look like any chayote I have seen.  Maybe it is a schmoo!  Or just some other related squash.

Let us know what it tastes like.


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

@Grampa Don, so it's what we would call down here a squash or Pumpkin.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 1, 2022)

Well, the joke is on me.  It definitely is not a Chayote.  A Chayote has one big seed.  This thing looks like a cucumber inside.  I tasted a slice and it has a mild cucumber taste.  It could be good in a salad.  I'll try cooking them if I get some more.

So, the moral is: If someone gives you a plant, it may not be what you think it is.  To be fair though, my son was told it was a Mexican squash.  I looked up Mexican squash and that led to Chayote.  Apparently, there are different plants referred to as Mexican squash.  Live and learn.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 1, 2022)

If it turns into something interesting and/or likeable that's all that matters.  

We often end up with a few unexpected surprises in the garden, some are pretty good.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

To me it is a squash, I cook it the same way I cook any squash.  It has become more popular in recent years.  They have been charging more per pound because some people think it is new and different.  Nope, just a squash like zuchinni or yellow squash in my opinion.  Tasty just like other squash but I do not pay more for it.


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 2, 2022)

It looks somewhat like a Delicata Squash.


----------



## Been There (Jul 2, 2022)

It is excellent in soups and also some casseroles. I don't care to eat that much of it to make it alone.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 3, 2022)

I just watched a video on using it to make a low carb/keto recipe with it. Members in my keto forum are making this recipe with it and posting pictures. I am going to look for it.


----------

